
Code should be the one version of the truth, don’t add comments - hoskinator
https://medium.com/@TheHosk/code-should-be-the-one-version-of-the-truth-dont-add-comments-b0bcd8631a9a
======
never_jello
The author really misses the point. The best comments document not what the
code does, but rather why the code was written. Comments should answer
questions like "What is the intent when writing the code? What problem is the
code trying to solve?" Often when the original author is long gone, it is
comments like these that make managing the code so much easier.

------
downerending
Most comments do not simply restate what is obvious from the code. (Those that
do should indeed be omitted.) They rather add valuable context and other sorts
of information that would be difficult or impossible to work out just from the
code.

Uncommented code is usually a horror to work with.

